# Working Bank Holiday Monday !!!



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

Hi again ladies ,
Well its the 1st Bank Holiday Monday of 2008 and i am working it but its Triple time   so i dont mind and its Double
Time   for tuesday too as for some stupid reason them at the co-op dont notice   Good Friday as a Bank Holiday
So they have the tuesday instead oh well its more pennies i guess, The sad thing is though our shop is open today and those
That are working it dont get any extra they must be MAD !!!   cause i would'nt do it.
Oh well is there anyone else out there that are working tomorrow ??
Take care love nicky xxxx


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

DP has to work + they get normal time  they work 4 on 4 off + if it falls on any bank holiday they have to work it, its in the contract

some dont have the luxury of picking + choosing but good on ya chick for making the cash 

xxx


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

yup im working the morn. i start at 0430 so yet another early night for me

Hope everyone had a nice easter and not over done it on the chocs xxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

We close Good FRiday and BH monday and I've booked Tuesday off so short week for me.


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

We close bank holidays so thankfully get the day off paid too 

x x x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I get all bank holidays off now but lack of extra Cash from working them


----------

